# Fomoss PBeM



## Storminator (Jun 24, 2008)

"I'd say no more burial rites in this place Roland until we figure out what just happened."
Tarn

Roland nods.  "Agreed, but I doubt we'll figure out much.  Nothing here makes sense, and it's going to kill us."
Roland

With the wraith dispatched the night’s quiet returns. No one feels much like going back to sleep. In the pre-dawn morning, the group discusses the state of the quest. 

In Roland’s vision, Coren Stoutheart’s mission to save the White City was doomed to fail. Roland chose to save the White City, and asked the Seers how. The Seers riddle led the group to Faeryland via the Wrath of God lightning. Once there, Pease won a game against a talking badger, and got directions that said to:
cross the river (done)
walk straight away from the water (doing)
head to the place where the sun stands still (not done)
Find the Sands of Time (not done)

The group has no idea what to do then, but hopefully it will become clear. 

In the meantime, the group failed to cross at Malley’s, met Duffy and chatted about rules, defeated the River King and returned his crown, laid a pair of lost souls to rest, and was attacked by a wraith. While Areon has healed the wounds, the strength sapping cold remains.

The group agrees they need to get out of the desert or find more water.

In the midst of the planning, the sun rises, and then shoots straight to the top of the sky, broiling the camp and reminding everyone why they need to find water. Wherever the group is, it is not the place where the sun stands still.

Actions?

DM Out

"Let me deal with this lingering malady my friend," Tarn uses Restoration on Roland and himself 

Tarn grumbles a bit at the returned globe of fire in the sky "The natural laws of the  world would be horribly offended, what direction shall we travel to escape this brightness?"
Tarn

"Thank you, much better."  Roland stretches, trying to get the blood pumping through his chilled muscles. 
"I'd say we continue in the direction we were headed - straight away from the river, no?"
Roland

"This idea is sound." I nod seriously.
Kirenne

Tarn uses Areon’s power to take care of himself and Roland. Then the group heads out.

The day quickly heats up, and soon it’s another scorcher. The group heads straight away from the river, trying hard not to think of dust, or grit, or leeching drought, or cool water, or shade… misery.

Grasshoppers continue to fly past. Somewhere up ahead must be the greatest swarm of all time. The group trudges on, seemingly forever.

Eventually one of the hills draws near, removed from the endless line. The track, or the thin wisp of it that remains, wanders up the hill. The group climbs to the crest. At last! Something new! On the far side, at the bottom of the hill, is a small greenish pond. Sharp edged vegetation rings the pond. Past the pond, out in the desert, a long dark crevice slashes across the track. A thin bridge spans the gulf. The track passes between hills and disappears.

Actions?

DM Out

"To cross, or not to cross, that is the question..." 
Tarn

"Forward ho?" I shrug with a grin.
Kirenne

"You mean you don't want to take a dip first?"  Roland grins.  "Fine, off we go then."
Roland

The group heads down the hill towards the bridge. At halfway down the hill the group is about to pass the pond. The water roils. Huge gouts of bubbles pour to the surface. A brilliant light flashes in the depths, and dark shapes can be seen moving.

Actions?

DM Out

"Has the River King found a new home," Roland jests, though it is easy to see he is uneasy.
Roland

"Surely not, with the desert between us and his former position. Perhaps this new opportunity will bring us an ally instead?" I say in a chipper tone. 
Kirenne

"M'lady, can you discern if the forces down there are foul or fair?" 
Tarn

"Let us see." I focus on the pond, calling upon Areon's sight. (Detect evil)
Kirenne

Kirenne moves forward to get the pond in Areon’s Sight. There is evil there. Concentrating… there is a single evil presence. Concentrating…. it is a weak evil.

Then a man bursts from the pond with another on his shoulder. He immediately begins trying to revive his fallen companion, oblivious to the group. A third man crawls from the water, spitting pond water and coughing. A vicious looking alley cat stalks out of the water and goes to the dead man, pawing his face. Finally, a fourth man, taller than the others, comes up from the water holding a small struggling demon. The demon is the source of the evil. The fourth man looks up, sees Kirenne concentrating, and the others flanked around her and says…

Actions?

DM Out


----------



## Storminator (Jun 24, 2008)

Tarn immediately moves to aid the fallen man with Areon's might.
Tarn

Davin moves menacingly into the path of the oncoming priest. While he readies his battleaxe and clutches the Imp in his off hand. 
Davin

"I intend to heal him if you will allow it." 
Tarn

"Pah... Priests, I's hardly met one of yous to be trusted," Growls Davin as he grudgingly steps to the side..  "I doubt you'll be able ta help 'im but you can try. If you do anything to curse 'im wit yer blasted powers I swear I'll cleave you in two." 
Davin

"Do you require assistance destroying that?" I ask with a nod at the demon and a hand on my hilt.
Kirenne

"She's a Paladin of Areon, you idiot." Argus growls at Davin. "I don't think we'll be cleavin' anybody any time soon. But, let's not dispatch the imp until we find out if he's useful in any way. I still got the containment ring if he looks like trouble." 
 Argus turns to the priest and says "I'd be most appreciative if you could do anything for our companion. He's in kind of a bad way." With that, he backs away from Luthur open palmed, to give the priest room to work. 

He sidles up to Walter and says "Ya made it ya little ! I'm proud of ya. How the Hell did the Cat make it? He's a resourceful little bastard!" When he gets close enough to Walter that only he can hear, he whispers "Don't mention the book to these guys." 
Argus

Tarn nods and moves forward to aid the fallen man. 
Tarn

"I's been beatin, tortured, then murdered by so called Priests and Paladins of Aeron...then brought back ta serve them as a slave." yells Davin. "do what you will old man... an maybe they was different in yer time but what dealins I had wit em makes me want ta spit on em and their bloody god!" 
He then turns back to face the priest "now again, yous can try to help ta 'im but I swear on my dying breath I'll cut you in half if you do anything but heal him."

Lastly he looks at the Paladin wanting to dispatch the imp. "This devil here may hold me brother’s life, it shall not be harmed... fer now."
 Davin

Walter shoulders his way past Davin, giving him a look that clearly says, "dude, calm down," then immediately begins making small talk with the lady paladin.
-Walter

Roland watches all of this with amusement, but then raises his eyebrow.  "Brought back, eh?  Does that mean you're undead?"
Roland

Roland jokes with the axeman, but then takes a closer look at him. He’s tall, broad shouldered and trim. His ragged hair is shoulder length and the ends are pure white. His hands are huge; he’s palming the demon by the head, and the little monster’s wings and feet swing ineffectually in his grasp. The axe he swings around like a feather quill is large and deadly sharp. His armor is tailored leather without an inch of slack, and Roland recognizes it from John’s many stories of adventure – it’s a night suit, designed for stealth. Finally Roland takes in the many scars on his knuckles, the weapons strapped all over him, and the look in his eyes and realizes he’s looking at a stone cold killer.

The dead brother, for he is dead, looks very similar; a little thinner, a touch shorter, no white in his hair. His armor is also a tailored night suit. 

One of the men walks up to Kirenne and introduces himself as Walter Arnaut, a wealthy aristocrat from Glimmergos. He sports a dueling sword and again, a tailored night suit.

The last man wears a very nice, but more conventional, suit of chainmail. He has a buckler, like the Swordpoint paladins, strapped to his arm. All the men have small packs of gear on their backs which don’t appear to hinder their movements in the slightest.

Tarn examines the brother, shrugs, shakes his head sadly, and steps back.

Davin appraises the collection of priests. None have armor of any kind. Only the paladin lady sports a sword; the healer has a long heavy staff, and the guy making the “undead” crack has a decent sized stick. In addition there’s a silent, weather beaten older man in the back, also sans weapons, with a tiny pixie sitting on his shoulder. Almost as strange a collection as Davin’s… 

Walter notices there’s a bunch of dudes and a really hot chick. Her hair is auburn, long, and braided. She dresses head to toe in white, which is looking a little worn and a little dirty, but would clean up nicely. She has a bit of sunburn across her brow and she’s starting to freckle a little, like the lower classes do, and her eyes are brilliant green. Unfortunately, she seems a little distracted by Davin’s bad attitude and the evil little monster he’s toting around.

Everyone stares at each other like a Black Swamp standoff…

Actions?

DM Out

"My apologies, but this man is beyond my ability to help. Do any of the rest of your group require aid?" 

Tarn scans the rest of the motley bunch looking for injuries in need of tending. Quite an unexpected meeting in the middle of faeryland, but then this place has been pretty unconventional so far .....
Tarn

"That's the word from all of ya? Nothin' any of ya can do?" asks Argus. "What about the little guy on your shoulder?" he asks, pointing at the pixie. "He looks like magic."
Argus

"Pease is clever, and Pease knows tricks
But death from life, Pease cannot fix.

Pease can make you forget name, friends, and wife,
But Pease does not know how to restore life."
 Pease Out

"Nor do I possess such ability. May his feet now walk in Areon's light." I bow my head for a moment for the fallen. And a moment more for all the fallen before him. This long fight has claimed many.
Kirenne

Davin begins to securely bind the demon well beyond what is necessary brooding all the while.
Davin

Argus picks up Luthur and carries him away from the edge of the pond, signaling to Davin to join him while Walter occupies the lady and her friends. When they are out of earshot, he asks "What so you want to do here, Davin? Want to see if there's something in the spell book that might work on him?" 
Argus

Roland is quite happy to see that the other men have walked away, especially the big one, and that this other one, Walter, appears to be a lover not a fighter.  

He watches the other men for a minute, pondering the words of the angry warrior, and feels a twinge of sympathy as the man carries his dead brother.  In the background he can hear Walter chatting up Kirenne.

And then he remembers where he is.

"Ummmm...excuse me, sir?"  He addresses Walter.  "Yes, well, you crawled out of a POND didn't you?  Would you mind explaining that before we sit down for tea?"  He shoots Kirenne a warning look. 

Roland doesn't wait for an answer though.  He turns and follows the other men, but stops well enough away and says respectfully, just loud enough to hear, "I should say a prayer for your brother.  His spirit won't rest well in this place." 
Roland

"I believe we should dispatch the evil creature post haste. Can you explain why this has not yet happened?" I ask Walter, turning a perplexed look upon him. "I do agree we should hear the tale of your travel here, as well."
Kirenne

Davin begins knotting up the little demon, tightening the bonds every time it squirms. Argus attempts to plan some sort of rational spell based action, but Davin doesn't really seem altogether with it.

Then Roland pipes up and demands an explanation of the "pond travel." The irony of Roland's arrival via lightning is completely lost on the young Exorcist. Roland attempts some subtle non-verbal communication, but Argus, Davin and Walter all pick up on it instantly and almost without thinking. He's trying to warn the paladin. Man should carry a sign, it'd be slyer.

Actions?
DM Out


----------



## Storminator (Jun 24, 2008)

Tarn sees the obvious questions both sides have regarding the oddities and appearance of the other and decides that introductions might set a better place to start than demanding explanations. With a look at Roland that says I will handle this, I speak loudly enough that the other companions of this motley crew can hear me. "Tarn Redleaf here, long ago a simple farmer but now a priest in the service of Areon."  I stick out my hand to the one the referred to as Walter. "My sincerest condolences on your friend, I wish we had the power to do something for him. We've had a strange and long road that led us here, I am sure the tale in its entirety would convince you I am mad. Let me introduce my companions." 

"The Lady Kirenne, paladin in the service of Areon. Roland, my fellow priest and exorcist. Mort, Roland's man and faithful companion, sailor by trade. Pease, I must say I have no explanation of your background, but I suspect we are standing in his native lands. You may have noticed his fondness for riddles." a brief rolling of the eyes to Walter but shielded from Pease. "In short, we are here seeking a faster route to travel across the world. Might we have the pleasure of your names and your purpose here in turn?" 
Tarn

Roland nods, happy to let Tarn take the lead.  He looks to the eyes of Kirenne and Mort...hopefully, they are watching these newcomers and their little demon prisoner and that cat.  If so, Roland can turn his attention to their surroundings.  He wouldn't be surprised to see some strange creature rise out of the pond, or the ground, or fall from the sky.  He also fully expects that the ghost of the dead man is going to show up soon if he doesn't get the Prayer of Passing done.
Roland

Davin gives the priests a long hard look..."pleasantries can wait..." he then turns to Argus and mutters some words under his breath.
Davin

As the newcomers dismiss Tarn's greeting, I lean in close to him to say quietly "The only real evil I sense is in the small demon. Though they seem rough, I cannot think they mean ill here."
Kirenne

"Our journey hasn't been pleasant thus far," says Roland, clearly annoyed, "and it seems yours hasn't either. So either quit....." Roland stops, with an apologetic look to Tarn.
Roland

Argus leaves Davin to his muttering and walks back to the group. "Look" He says to the priests "I apologize for the harshness of our meeting, but as you can see, we're in kinda dire straights here. Argus is the name. We escaped here through a teleportation circle from a place of such evil, the likes of which you kind hearts have probably never seen. A terrible Angel has pulled my cousin Luthur's life spirit and put it into this imp, and we're hoping to find a way to put him back. We're a little surprised that you guys can't do anything about that because Luthur has been killed and brought back before...by priests. so, you can see why my cousin Davin is a bit wary of The Church. We're not giving up on Luthur yet, and working over this imp may cut some nasty spirits loose in this land, so if ya can't help us, ya might want to stand back. We're not afraid of these bastards, but we probably should be." With a nod to the group, Argus returns to confer with Davin. 
Argus

"These fellows seem to have resources of their own, and certainly their own odd tale.  Roland, I think we let their brother alone, it sounds as if dead is not a completely accurate description of his state. Why don't we see about preparing a decent meal and maybe a cup of tea. Mort, can you see if there is any wood about for a small fire?"  Tarn shakes his head and gives a brief chuckle at the odd thought of having a tea party in Faeryland, but no other intelligent course of action seems to present itself. 
Tarn

Roland nods.  "Souls trapped in imps....Argus, you and your friends have made this strange place even stranger.  And I'm curious to hear about what the church did Luthur, but that will have to wait.  C'mon Mort, we'll look for wood and maybe see what we can find to eat around here."  Roland wanders off with Mort, careful to keep one eye behind him.  He looks at Mort and smiles.  "Everywhere we go, it's angels and demons.  What the heck?  More than you bargained for when you signed on with me, eh?  I'd release you, but where would you go in this place?"  He chuckles and claps Mort on the back.  "Stuck with me for now, my friend."
Roland

"Well, Davin, whaddya think we should do?" asks Argus. "We could try the book, but it's one Evil sumbitch. I doubt I could control it. Without a better spellcaster than me, we could all end up dead or worse." 
Argus

Davin puts his hand on Argus' should and guides him away from the group and begins speaking under his breath. "I suggest checking in the book."
Davin

After a tense set of introductions, the two groups mutually disassociate. Roland and Mort gather a meager bit of wood. There's precious little alive here in the desert. Roland muses about Mort's 'bargain' but Mort shrugs. "It could be worse. I accused ya o' raising ghosts… but I think yer blessing saved our ship. Now yer trying ta save others." He shrugs. "And yer right," he grins, "I'm stuck!"

Davin and Argus plot to use the book on the sly. While they're contemplating the idea, the imp pipes up "good idea that! You wrecked my private version of the Pit, but ya gotta admit I was punching above my weight there for a while! Heh heh!" The imp waggles his eyebrows, sees Davin's menacing glare and squeaks "and yer brother's soul is chafing me in here, can you get it out? Ain't right!"

The group settles into an uneasy camp. The dead body of Luthur Catskill weighs on the larger group. It draws eyes like a lodestone.

As Tarn heats water for tea and doles out some hard tack, the sun sets. In the strange way of Faeryland, there's no transition. Suddenly the sun is on the horizon, unmoving. Knowing that they are looking for "the place where the sun stands still," the priest half of the group takes the sunset as a good sign -- it used to go right to night. Argus and the rogues notice that they have almost no food, just enough for a night or two down in the dungeons. Their new companions, however, seem to have packed for a long trek…

Actions?

DM Out

_Bardic Knowledge: The Four Corners
Lend me your ears friends, for a tall tale! I speak of the fabled Four Corners, a mythic gateway, a crossroads between worlds! What is it? Why a magical place! A place where mortal realms and faery kingdoms overlap with heaven and hell! A place where, if one treads carefully, one can get from one realm to another - easy as walking.

Have I been there? No friend, tho I've been close a time or two. You can't just walk up to the Corners you know. It's guarded on all sides. In our mortal realm it can be found in the Haunted Forest, and no man risks those woods lightly my friend. The Four Corners is watched by the Scimitar Guild, as cruel and heartless a band of wizards as any I've met.

And if you pass the Scimitars, what do you find? Wonders gentlemen, wonders. The woods give way to a desert, but one mixed with hellfire and angel's light. The fickle desert dragons and the trickiest fey stalk the Corners, and they are not to be trifled with. Oh sure, they've magic and gemstones and faery gold, but if you get some, best run like the wind.

But beyond wizards and dragons and elven princelings, incredible danger marks the other pathways. In some ways, the Devil's Road is the worst, for nothing will stop you from treading there. Oh no. It's returning from his path that's hard! Once the Beast has his hooks in you, he's loath to give you up. But what if a dead man knows the secret you need? He may still be in the Pit…

Just one more road completes this tale… the Areon Way. Reverence requires I say little, friends. No man walks easily into heaven. Areon's Sentinels see all. His Watchers judge. His Guardians defend the path, lest the monstrous invade his kingdom. And His Avengers sally forth from the Four Corners.

How did this marvel of the world come to be? None can say. Many have tried to unravel the mystery. Was it a mighty spell? The site of a great battle between good and evil? Just a weak spot in the Veil? All three? Some things can never be known…_


----------



## Storminator (Jun 24, 2008)

Seeing the sun stop on the horizon brings a grin to Tarn's face. He looks around at his companions and nods towards the sunset .... 
Tarn

"These priests can do nothing for him," spits Davin as he stuffs the imp into a bag. " use the book."
Davin

"Ok, Man, but, indeed, this book is one nasty bastard. What am I going to use on anything that escapes from it? Burning Hands? Distract Assailant? This is the kind of book that takes your spells and slaps you upside the head with them. I don't know if I'm up to the task." Argus confides to Davin. "And, it's all Black Magic. We might get Luthur back as a demon or a zombie ... or worse. Let's get Walter in on this." 

Argus walks over to Walter and pulls him aside. "Davin wants to open the Book and see if we can find a spell to put Luthur back in his body." he says when they're out of earshot. "I'm more than a little concerned about what might get out if we open it. My job 200 years ago was to get it and get back; not to open it and start castin' spells. That ring thing for calling Crate was only good once, right? Think any of these new folks could get it to work again? I'm fishin' for alternatives here, Walt. Got any ideas?"
Argus

I meditate, offering to take first watch when the camp begins to settle down for the night.
Kirenne

Looking over his shoulder at the other group, Walter offers quietly to Argus, "I do not trust any of them...and you should not, either."

Nodding toward Davin, he adds, "I know my large and wary friend does not.  Given different circumstances I'd not mind a romp with the wench....."  Walter pauses and looks around, taking in his surrounding in full, "who knows, maybe in this place the circumstance isn't half-wrong, notwithstanding the wench's rather long and pointy looking knife......"  

Walter stops, and becomes contemplative, realizing that once again, he has started blathering about wenches....Wenches....(oooh, but Walter does enjoy a good quality wench.  Nothing beats good wenching, especially as sport, particularly when immediately preceded by a very fine brandy, or two, or...) ...but Walter digresses.

He hands the book to Argus with a conspiratorial smile.  "Open the book, my friend, and let's see what's there for our dead companion."   
-Walter

"Aw !" says Argus. "Well, keep yer wits about ya. And holler at the priests if this gets out of hand. They're goody goody, but I think they mean us no harm." He turns to Davin. "You ready? Got the imp under control?" and with a nod from Davin, Argus looks over the cover to see if he can discern any traps or curses, and then gingerly opens the book...
Argus

Roland and Mort wander the countryside, gathering scraps of wood and returning loads to Tarn, who tends his small fire and contents himself with some cooking. Each trip back the pair checks on the newcomers, making sure everything is well.

Kirenne closes her eyes and lets her spirit soar. Once she was sundered from Areon's gifts, and the world was cold and harsh. Usually a calm sits over Kirenne, the faith that she's doing right, and doing well. Here in faeryland, that calm has been harder to come by, a struggle to find. But tonight it comes easy. Kirenne reaches to heaven, past the Veil, above, away. Embraced. Alive. Loved.

Meanwhile, Argus, Walter and Davin prepare to pull Luthur back from the other side. None of them are really sure what that means…

Argus opens the book and begins to read. The book is ciphered, but Argus spent weeks studying Widinow before his raid, and waves a Word at the book's defenses. The spells become transparent. Argus peruses some spells. Widinow had fascinating technique. It's easy to see why she was so powerful. She had a gift for Bindings. Argus reads a series of demon trapping spells. Interesting! But not germane! Ooh, elemental weaponry, that could be really useful. Hmmmm, an entire section on catching souls… now we're getting somewhere.

Walter is bored. Argus keeps reading thru the book, and watching someone else read? Not exciting. Davin glares at Argus the entire time, completely absorbed. And watching someone glare? Also. Not. Exciting.

Pease watches his friends, new and old with a detached amusement. A movement from the corner of his eye warns him at the last moment. The alley cat leaps from a bush, claws flashing. The pixie flies up, dodging. The cat leaps high in air. Pease draws his sword, and an epic battle ensues. Around the camp! Over the bridge, up the tree, around the fire! Cat vs pixie, for the ages!

Roland and Mort come back to camp. Kirenne's eyes are closed, a small smile on her face. Tarn watches Bagheera and Pease battle. The men pore over a large, black leather book. 

Argus finds some more complicated spells. These are harder to understand, and require concentration and almost the beginning of casting just to figure out. And they're difficult. Hmmmm, and the book seems to be fighting him. Argus doubles his focus. When Argus stops murmuring, Davin watches him a little closer.

Roland watches the strange book reading closely. In Roland's experience, nothing good comes out of magic books. As he's watching, he sees a small movement from Davin's side. The sack he's dumped his demon in moves. A slit forms in the side, and the imp looks out. Argus grunts and speaks an incomprehensible word, then another. Davin looks at him. Argus is working out a spell he thinks might work! He's got it… The imp looks at Roland and winks. Its long tail lashes out at the book and flips the page in the middle of Argus' spell.

The spell on the new page seizes hold of Argus' mind. Black magic rolls out of Argus' mouth. Kirenne slams back into her body riding a tempest of celestial energy. Pease disappears and Bagheera bolts for the underbrush. The sun winks out. Gouts of fire blast from the earth and rivers of molten fire flow forth. The wind howls across the desert and sand scourges the camp. A white hot rift forms in the air. An inky shape stalks out of the void and settles in Luthur's body. The jerky automaton motions and the insane glee in Luthur's eyes make it clear no human soul inhabits the flesh. Lightning strikes. The sun blazes forth. Trumpets blast over the desert. The hill, the pond, the dry creek bed filling with lava, the stone bridge, all are ringed with ancient oaks. The wind flays the leaves from the trees. A bell tolls.

Actions?

DM Out

"oh  ....." 

Tarn jumps up from his tea and begins to summon Areon's hounds as fast as he is able.
Tarn

Argus snaps back from his concentration on the spells. "!" he yells. "Davin you said you had the imp under control!"  He slams the Book shut and dives for Luthur. He slams into him headlong to knock him off his feet. Argus pulls the containment ring from his pocket and attempts to stuff it on Luthur's hand or his thumb or anywhere it will fit and hold it on with both of his hands, screaming "Walter! Tie up the Book! Davin! Kill the ing imp!" Then, Argus hangs on for dear life and tries to remember the demon trapping spells he just read.
Argus

I leap forward, blade singing free, the exultation of my Lord's affection still burning bright within me. I skewer the imp first, then turn to aid the men with the real threat.

Kirenne

Davin first body checks the Paladin then lunges at the Imp barehanded, intending to rend it limb from limb.
Davin

Not having a real weapon, and seeing everyone springing into action, Roland realizes there isn't a heck of a lot he can do at the moment.

"Mort, watch my back, I'll watch Kirenne's.  Keep an eye on Tarn too."

"Pease, no time to rhyme!  Just help!"  Roland grimaces as he realizes he rhymed anyway.

Roland attempts to stay close by Kirenne, guarding her flank and ready to heal her if necessary.
Roland

Seeing the lady paladin lunging for the Imp, Walter pulls free his puny sword and moves to prevent her from doing any harm (careful not to leave a mark!). 
-Walter

Roland remembers that the group has an iron knife...somewhere. "Mort?! Where's that knife?"

It's obvious that these new guys aren't going to be appreciative of Kirenne's actions, but Roland has also seen first hand that the lady can take care of herself. Even so, he's still watching her back, and will yell a warning, and attempt a block, of anyone trying to strike her, imp or otherwise.
Roland

A cacophony erupts. The bell tolls again. Distant trumpets blare. The wind howls so fierce words can scarcely be heard. Roaring lava fountains into the air. Thunder rolls over the desert.

An icy haze fills the camp area. Tarn begins to call Areon's Hounds. They instantly crystallize from haze, as if they were there all the time. The Hounds leap forward. A column of holy cold climbs into the sky.

Near the book reading, everyone springs into action. Kirenne's sword flashes free and she charges. Walter's sword comes out a fraction of a moment later. Walter flicks his sword between Kirenne and the imp. The two square off and eye each other, trying to figure out what to do next. Meanwhile, Argus leaps forward to wrestle with Luthur and Davin begins to rip the imp in half with his bear hands. The imp screams and lashes Davin with its barbed tail.

Luthur is inhumanly strong and he locks arms with Argus. The pair deadlock, pushing each other back and forth. Luthur tries to drag Argus towards the glowing rift and Argus is having none of that. The book is kicked into the sand.

Mort tosses Roland the iron knife, and Roland runs to Kirenne's side brandishing his weapon. Walter thinks that for once, his sword isn't the puny one.

With all the rassling and scrapping between mortals, Tarn can't help but think folks are missing the bigger picture -- the sky is the purple of twilight despite the sun burning in the sky; lava gouts from the earth and is pooling in the low places; Areon's might is physically coalescing around the fight; a rift to Hell sits over yonder and a forest of ancient trees rings the battle. Tarn looks up and sees the solitary bird that that's been following the band for days. It's plummeting down.

Suddenly lightning strikes the center of the camp. Everyone is blown off their feet by the shock of thunder. Roland, Walter and Kirenne fall in a heap to one side. Davin, still crushing the life from the imp rolls away towards a small stream of lava. Argus blasts one way and Luthur another. Tarn falls backwards while his two Hounds crouch down to avoid the blast then rise again. The lightning blinds everyone for a moment. The searing after images fade to reveal a huge dragon standing on his hind legs, wings spread for balance. It roars and drops to all fours. Its long serpentine neck swings side to side as it eyes each sprawled person in turn. "Who cast the spell?" it demands. 

Actions?

DM Out


----------



## Storminator (Jun 24, 2008)

Tarn looks sidewise at the Lady Paladin, hoping her senses of good and evil might give a clue as to the nature of this new beast. He stays the hounds and his blade for the moment, ready to attack with both but unsure of what his target should be. These new fellows sure know how to cause a ruckus ..... 
Tarn

Roland also turns his eye to Kirenne, waiting for her lead.  If the knife seemed puny against a possessed Luthur....

He whispers a silent prayer to Areon that he be allowed to live long enough to see these new guys get eaten first.

And if it looks like all is lost, he'll do everything in his power gut that imp with the knife.
Roland

Davin continues to rend the little devil. Then dashes its head and body upon the nearest rock or tree, completely oblivious to the surrounding turmoil.
Davin

Argus stumbles to his feet, wracked with pain. He shakes his head and looks around to assess the situation. "Well... not dead yet. That's a plus." he mutters to himself. Luthur is too far away to get to, but he throws a dagger at the zombie and casts True Strike. Without even looking to see if he hit, he stumbles before the dragon and says quietly "I did. Who's askin'?"
Argus

I open my mind carefully to the essence of the dragon.
Kirenne

Walter looks around, dazed and feeling mostly like he just jumped out of the pan and into the fire.  He scans the current situation for a potential way out, and waits.
-Walter

Most everyone stands stunned for a moment. Kirenne open her Godsight. Evil rolls off the dragon in waves, but even that evil is dwarfed by the dark miasma oozing from the rift. Kirenne closes the Godsight before the palpable evil makes her retch.

Davin is beating the imp into the ground, ripping and shredding its resilient diabolic form. It lashes its barbed tail at the enraged Davin again and again, but those tiny scratches aren't going to save it. 

Argus snaps his dagger into Luthur's throat. The possessed body shambles forward anyway. Argus looks up at the massive dragon. "Oooooh," it purrs, "saucy! You cast the spell… tell me oh great and powerful sorcerer… now that you've Called who will come?" One massive paw flashes over Argus' head and pins the zombied Luthur to the sands. The dragon cocks its massive head to the side and grins, long tongue lolling between its teeth. It glances down and sees the book upended in the sand. With infinite delicacy it plucks up the book. "And what have we here?" it asks in amusement.

A red light flares in the rift. A shadow stalks out. It's strange how different people can see such different things… 

Walter notices long, slim legs, tight stockings, a black leather bodice and knee-high  me boots headed his way. Kirenne sees evil incarnate on the battlefield. Roland spots the bat wings, horns, and bloody scourge, albeit on a comely lass. Tarn notices the hulking demons behind her. Argus spares a quick look and recognizes one of the last great mages of Glimmergos… Widinow.

The succubus murmurs "who used my little spell?"

Actions?

DM Out

"Holy crap, Areon save us ...." 

Tarn continues to hold his blade and hounds at the ready ..... silently wishing a pox on this fool who unleashed such powers without a thought to even warn us...
Tarn

Roland says his prayers and hopes for a quick death.
Roland

"Naught good has or will come from that rift." I say grimly. I move to stand with my friends. "Thank Areon we were here!"
Kirenne

Davin continues to flail away at the Devil with all means, including his enchanted dagger.
Davin

Argus turns and ignores the dragon. "Widinow! You ancient slut!" he says as he focuses all his attention on the succubus. "Seems like we're both harder to get rid of than previously thought...". He muses on the insanity of the situation for a moment, and says "While I've got you here...You know any spells to bring my cousin's spirit out of what's left of the imp and put it back in the zombie? Of course, we'll have to fix the 'knife in the throat' thing, but that should be nothin' after a resurrection, eh?"
 What little is left of Argus's mind ponders that this smart ass attitude with things 100 times your size hasn't been working out so well lately, but, being something of a one trick pony, he sallies into the fray.
Argus

Roland's eyes widen at Kirenne's brave words.  But he feels stirred to bravery, remembering that after all, he IS a hero back in his world, wherever that was...

And then he hears Argus, and realizes that bravery and insanity are closely linked.  His brain threatens to implode, and he really would like to just go home and make a nice ugly clay vase on the wheel while mom bakes cookies out back...

But that's pretty damn far away, Roland, and these demons are right here in your face.

He turns to his old friend helplessly, "Good lord, Tarn, we've all gone insane.  What in Areon's name can we do?"
Roland

Tarn mutters to Roland loud enough so that Kirenne and Mort can also hear, "These fellows are clearly mad my friends, lets hold our positions until we see how this insanity is going to play out."  There is no way in hell Tarn is going to be the first to attack either of these supremely powerful and evil beings without a direct order from Areon.... 
Tarn

Roland nods, and holds his ground.
Roland

Trusting my comrades, I focus on Victor. Now would be
an excellent time for his strength and speed.
Kirenne

Walter IMMEDIately begins hitting on the uber-hot demon chick that most certainly must (based on her current vector, and the simple fact that Walter IS the most interesting of the group) be seeking him out.  His attention is on her, and he remains only dimly aware of all else around him.  
 -Walter 

Walter saunters up to Widinow and puts his arm around her. She slips hers under his, grips his hip tightly and presses the length of her body up against him. Her long, spined tail wraps around his leg many times, barbing the pants of his leather armor. Widinow looks up at Argus while this happens. "The Librarian's whelp? Still alive? And causing trouble again…" 

Widinow surveys the little tableau. "Is that little imp mine?" she asks. "Yes mistress!" it shrieks between maulings. "Unhand my servant!" Widinow demands of the enraged Davin. There's a momentary silence, then the imp begins shrieking again. A bloody imp arm flies thru the air, landing at Widinow's feet. "Not … exactly … what I meant…" Widinow murmurs. "Well, I guess it's best to kill everyone." Widinow snaps her fingers and points one massive demon at Kirenne, Tarn and Roland, and points the other at Argus and Davin.

The dragon, its face right above Widinow's for the discussion, has been cleverly moving its hindquarters back. The long sinuous body stretched while the head and forearms held perfectly still. Now it snaps back onto its haunches taking the book with it. With a sudden rush of wings the dragon takes flight. Widinow's leather whip snaps out and entangles the dragon's hind leg. The slim demon girl easily leashes the monstrous beast. She leans over and licks Walter's ear. "Let's take over the world, love," she whispers to him.

The demons advance, fire rolling off them and scorching the ground. Fire blossoms in their outstretched hands, forming long swords. Darkness billows behind them like cloaks. Argus begins retreating before his demon, weighing the options. Davin looks up from the disemboweled, decapitated, amputated and crushed corpse of the imp and sees Argus backing his way.

Kirenne whistles a command to Victor across the gulf of worlds. The faithful warhorse forms from the cold cloud and Kirenne leaps astride. Areon's Hounds advance towards the demon, flanking Victor. 

An enormous Presence fills Tarn, Roland and Kirenne's heads. "WE COME. DO NOT DESPAIR." Wheeling above the soon-to-be fray, the clouds begin to form into shapes. The dragon fights in vain against the tiny cord of Widinow's whip. Tiny black shapes slink out of the Rift and into the distance. 

Actions?

DM Out


----------



## Storminator (Jun 24, 2008)

Tarn's spirits are lifted immensely with the knowledge that his celestial benefactor has answered the plea for help .... He commands the hounds to engage the approaching demon and readies his sword to charge.
Tarn

I charge with the Hounds, my sword ready, joyous cry
filling the air. "For Areon!"
Kirenne

Roland looks down at the tiny knife in his hand, glances balefully at Mort, and shrugs.

"Not much good we'll do in this battle, my friend.  But we can try to keep them alive."  He motions toward Kirenne and Tarn.  "Come on, let's stay close."

Roland will guard the flank, ready to bestow healing on Kirenne, Tarn, Victor, Mort, or Pease should they need it.  Walter, Argus, and Davin?  Well, perhaps if the mood strikes him...
Roland

Argus draws his sword, screams at the top of his lungs and rushes his demon. When he gets close enough, he feints right and dodges left in an attempt to slip behind the demon whereupon he casts burning hands on the spell book.
Argus

In a trance like state Davin tosses away the mauled devil, finally noticing the oncoming demon. Without missing a beat he leaps headlong at the large demon with axe and dagger.
Davin

Walter considers his options carefully.......Rule the world with the hot, demonic dominatrix......or die here with a group of goodie-goodie strangers and their misguided beliefs in a fiery ball of discomfort.   Hmmmmmm..

Slowly (and sadly) Walter caresses Widinow's side, down to her backside.  Ensuring she's otherwise distracted, he then reaches around to his belt and slides out his dagger.  With a sigh of regret (and missed opportunities) he brings the dagger around the small of her back and drives it home.
-Walter

The fires of Hell and celestial cold battle for control of the very air. Lava wends across the land. Ancient trees ring the tableau. Day and night struggle to banish one another from the sky.

Widinow stands with her back to the Rift. On her left hand a massive demonic bodyguard advances on a formation of Kirenne and the Hounds, with Tarn, Roland and Mort providing a second rank. To her right the second bodyguard squares off against Argus and Davin. With the demons under her control, the dragon above tethered to her scourge and Walter on her hip, Demon-mage Widinow is clearly the center of the world.

Argus screams and charges one of the demonic warriors, only to shift and slip-slide away at the last second. Leaping high into the air he aims his sword at the hovering dragon and fire flows from its point. The dragon shrieks and flails while trying to put the book up out of the flames. Widinow yells "stop him!" and the demon warrior closes on Argus, firesword slashing. While Argus twists and defends himself, Davin charges. With a mighty swing Davin buries his axe in the demon's side, right where its kidney would be on a man. The demon roars in pain and stares down at Davin as he wrenches his axe free, "that actually hurt you little maggot!" the demon barks and shifts its stance to face Davin.

Roland and Tarn hope to form an organized front against the second demon but, as so many times before, that plan goes out the window in a blaze of Kirenne's glory. The paladin spurs Victor into a headlong charge, Areon's Hounds at her side. Roland, Mort and Tarn can do nothing but rush forward to aid. One Hound pulls ahead of Kirenne at the last moment, drawing the demon's firesword attack and disappearing in fiery conflagration. Kirenne scores the demon across its armored chest, white sparks flying from the contact. The demon howls from the pain and flips its cloak of darkness over Kirenne, blinding her to all the fight. Mort, Tarn and Roland rush forward, only to be met by a wall of flames that rolls off the demon and separates them from their friend.

Widinow grins and points a taloned finger at Kirenne, preparing to blast her to cinders when Walter's knife strikes home. The demoness snarls at Walter, a look of pain and disbelief quickly playing over her face, when the scourge snaps. Walter's blade broke some magic of Widinow's, and the whip no longer holds the dragon back. The huge beast vaults higher into the sky and Widinow is yanked right off the ground. With her tail wrapped securely around Walter, he too is ripped up. He flips end over end in the air, unsure for a moment which way is up. Widinow's tail comes free and Walter sails higher. He reaches the top of his arc, feels he's about to fall to earth, and the dragon comes up under him. 

Walter has spent years climbing the rooftops of Glimmergos and he knows the one rule about sliding off angled roofs -- pound your climbing tool into the roof. In this case the tool is a bloody dagger and the roof is dragon flesh, but the principle holds. Walter uses his dagger to climb back to the dragon's centerline. The dragon pivots its sinewy neck around to glare at him. Walter grins back. Then he glances behind himself to see Widinow clawing her way up the dragon' back as well. Both are glaring at him with murder in their eyes when the angel forms from nothing right in the dragon's flight path.

Actions?

DM Out

Roland stands dumb-founded, absolutely amazed by the scene before him.
When he comes to his senses, he realizes Kirenne is in terrible danger.
Wracking his brain, he realizes only searing light might have some effect on the monster.  He prays to Areon, hoping the spell will work....
Roland

Tarn summons the power of his Lord Areon to cloak himself from the flames and enters the fray with the demon, intending to beat it brainless.... "Let her loose foul beast!"
Tarn

Trusting in Areon to lead Victor and me to our adversary, I continue my attack.
Kirenne

Argus comes up behind the demon while he's distracted with Davin and hacks straight across the demon at knee level to take his legs, if not off, at least out.
Argus

Davin drops the dagger hefts the Axe two handed and swings with all his force at the demon (power attack).
Davin

Walter takes a shot at Widinow with his crossbow in an effort to keep her from climbing any closer.  He then digs in and holds on.
 -Walter

Davin swings for all he's worth on the monstrous demon. The demon steps into the blow, catching the haft of the axe on his forearm. The combined power of the block and the blow shudders down Davin's arms, and then the demon catches him full in the face with a right hook. Both the size and the strength of the fiend's arm resembles a battering ram, and Davin hits the dirt and digs a small furrow in the ground. Davin slides back almost to one of the streams of lava. Heat rolls into his face, and he scrambles back just as the lava breaks into the furrow. Molten rock flows back towards Argus and the devil. 

Argus takes advantage of the demon dispatching Davin and lays his sword across the outside tendon of its knee. Unfortunately, it's as hard as iron. While a normal man would go right down, the demon just turns and grins. "Feel the fires, wormfood," the demon snaps. The firesword slashes back and forth. Argus tries to parry, but there's nothing solid to deflect, and he can only retreat. The demon advances, swinging the sword faster and faster. The firesword is a sheet of flames reaching for Argus, and the demon suddenly exhales hard into the flames -- fanning them -- and an inferno reaches out for Argus. No more fighting retreat, Argus simply runs away. He leaps a lava stream, lands on a small island of rock and sudden, bone-deep, cold flows over him. A column of freezing air descends from the sky, a pillar of snow and sleet. The flames of the firesword extinguish; the lava freezes to basalt. An angel forms of frost directly between Argus and the demon. 

Roland prays for his enemies' pain. His prayers are answered, literally. As if the spell was a sermon, the forming angels shout "AMEN!" at the prayer's crescendo. Radiant light pours over the demon, burning its evil flesh. Fire flashes from the demon's eyes and for just a brief moment Roland recalls Eladrin, the angel from Three Sword Keep, opening his eyes and fire rolling out. The moment passes, and Roland returns to his ordinary fear for his life.

Tarn wraps himself in Areon's grace and stalks into the demon's fires. The hungry flames leap at him but slink away like beaten dogs. Tarn wades thru fire to his foe, swinging the applewood staff. The demon would parry, but his firesword might as well not even exist against Areon's Warding. The staff strikes: once, twice, thrice. At each attack the scent of apple blossoms rises off the demon. Tarn smiles. The demon steps back suddenly, its long stride pulling it out of reach for a moment. The firesword quenches, it puts its palms together, closes its eyes, and pain wracks Tarn's every muscle. No more thought of fighting, no more apple blossoms, nothing but pain and darkness.

Kirenne wheels and charges, completely blind, trusting the Lord to guide her sword. Victor leaps into the flames surrounding the demon, the one remaining Hound right behind him. The smell of burnt hair and singed flesh fills Kirenne's nostrils. Kirenne swings and her sword scores the demon's armor again. But this time the demon just grunts and shrugs it off. Kirenne rips the cloak off her face. The cloak floats over the fire and settles on the demon again.

A delicate tracery of ice grows down from the storm above. Building and building upon itself, the gossamer strands spin into a woman's form. Long hair flows down her back and the ice forms into armor. A long tendril of frost grows up out of her hand, a spiral sword. She stalks into the demon's fire aura, steam hissing into the air.

While the battle rages below him, Walter notices a great, great tragedy. Widinow's perfect legs have transformed into monstrous bird feet. Her giant talons sink deep into the dragon's flesh as she clambers up its hindquarters towards Walter, fury in her eyes. Walter plinks her with his crossbow and turns back towards the dragon. The dragon pulls back its lips. Sparks flash between its teeth. The enormous jaws part and lightning arcs down the dragon's spine to its barbed tail. By instinct (and probably panic…) Walter leaps off the dragon just before the blast hits him. He is transfixed midair by the bolt. Every inch of his body explodes in pain. The dragon continues to fly, dragging Widinow up to Walter. Just as Walter smacks into Widinow the dragon smacks into the angel in front of it. The angel grapples the dragon's head, stopping its momentum cold. The beast, bringing Widinow and Walter and the angel, begins to plummet to earth.

Actions?

DM Out

Tarn attempts to shake off the pain and continue his attack .....
Tarn

Roland feels elated that his spell worked and caused the demon some distress.  He's even happier to see Tarn's staff is somehow hurting the demon.  He rushes to Tarn, hoping to aid his friend and his attack.  Roland prays to Areon to end Tarn's pain (cure serious wounds), and then says to him, "This is the only other help I can give you," and prays again (death ward).  After that, he can do nothing but try to help Tarn with his cold iron dagger (Roland will lend Aid to Tarn's attack, rather than attacking himself.)
Roland

Argus shakes off the cold and the pain, and races to where it looks like Widinow will land, loading True Strike into his sword, ready to run her through when she hits the ground.
Argus

Though Davin should be completely amazed by the spectacle of beings (and his smashed face) he notices nothing but his foe distracted by the Angel. Seeing the opportunity he again swings overhand with all his might at the demons head.
Davin

Hurt, not only from the lightning blast, but also from the vision of Widinow's newly acquired chicken legs, Walter musters the strength to turn and push HARD off Widinow into midair, relying only on fate, good looks and his featherfall bracelet to carry him safely to the ground (without further incident).
 -Walter  

Seeing the lack of effect, I turn my attention to what I hope will be more effective targets. Any joints (knee, elbow, shoulder), where the armor is weak or non existent, so that the throat is closer to my hand.
Kirenne

Davin charges his demon while it confronts an angel. Flames roll out from the monster just before he arrives, but he leaps into the inferno, axe swinging free. The ringing of axe head on armor chimes clear over the roaring flames. On the far side of the demon, hidden from Davin by the devil's girth and cloak of darkness and fiery pain, the angel sings of death and vengeance and sorrow. The demon roars in response, a counterpart of pain and hatred. Davin realizes there's a battle going on in a whole other plane, and hopes his side is winning.

Roland rushes up to Tarn, braving the fires of Hell to heal his friend's torment. By the strength of Areon's gifts Tarn comes back from the brink. The pain is still there, but it's no longer paralyzing. Grimacing, Tarn advances again, this time with Roland and Mort with him. Only Tarn is immune to the demon fires so the others pay for their bravery.

Tarn, Roland and Mort close with the demon, hoping to flank it while it confronts the lady angel. Fire and ice crash together and a blast of steam rolls out in all directions. With the flames momentarily suppressed, the three men rush forward, sticks and blades swinging. Mort's simple club catches fire on contact and he throws it away. Tarn's staff beats a tattoo on the demon's hide. Roland tries to hinder the beast with his short blade with uncertain success. Suddenly Victor and Kirenne burst thru the flames and darkness again, hacking at the gaps in the demon armor. The demon shakes his head in fury at the combined assault and then raises his arms overhead. A concussive blast throws everyone, including the angel, away from the demon. Tarn, Mort and Roland are thrown prone, and Kirenne is unhorsed as Victor rolls. The angel is flung backwards into a stream of lava. The angel's legs dissolve in the molten rock, and the half destroyed angel floats forward on laboring wings, sword still at the ready. The demon laughs.

There's a bird, a seagull, that lives on one of Glimmergos' towers. Walter sometimes sits on one of the ledges and throws it scraps of food. The bird has a gift for unerringly swooping on the scraps and snatching them from the air. As Walter floats above the battlefield, watching Widinow and the dragon and the angel plummet to earth, he thinks of that bird… Argus races across the roiling terrain, leaping rivulets of lava and widening cracks in the ground, dodging burning bushes and falling trees, on a collision course with the impending crash landing. The grappling dragon piles face first into the ground, burying the angel in an explosion of rock. As the rest of the dragon plows into the dirt Argus leaps over its outstretched fore claw, over its wing, onto its back and plunges his sword perfectly into Widinow's ribs. The demoness shrieks in agony. Argus would be happier about that if it looked like she was going to die anytime soon…

As Walter floats back to earth he sees even more trouble -- a man step out each tree ringing the fight. They have swords out and purple robes and long, scraggly hair and they start running towards the middle of the fight as soon as they appear. Just what this fight needs, thinks Walter, another side.

Actions?

DM Out


----------

